
Samsung Confirms Critical Security Issue for Millions: Every Galaxy After 2014 - nstj
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/05/07/samsung-confirms-critical-security-warning-for-millions-every-galaxy-after--2014-affected/#11d6c9053af7
======
kbenson
Ugh, this submitted multiple times, and no traction. I ended up encountering
the Forbes article from Firefox's new tab recommendations from Pocket. :/ Also
the Project Zero article that's the basis for it didn't get any play here
either, possibly because it wasn't obviously associated with any real world
exploit.

